# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Junkyard - Origin of Creativity

## Airicist

youtube.com/JunkyardOriginofCreativityy

facebook.com/AwesomeCreativeIdeas

twitter.com/Junkyard_Origin

instagram.com/junkyard_creativity

----------


## Airicist

How to make a Giant BristleBot using cloth washing brush

Published on Apr 5, 2016




> Learn how to make a pet using material like 9 volt motor, 9 volt battery and cloth washing brush. these all material you can find from home or junkyard.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a pet robot at home

Published on May 16, 2016




> Learn how to make pet robot using materials like plywood, 9 volt motor , 9 volt battery and some nut bolt. almost material you can find from home or Junkyard.

----------

